# 12 volt LED replacement lamp(bulb) for 2D fluor lamp



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

is anyone using a 12volt LED lamp as a replacement for a 2D fluor tube.......i can get 240 v ones to use in my exsistinf fitting but thats pointless . i want to maximize savings by using a 12v led lamp . any pointers for a uk supplier of worth

sue and andrew


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Try here

http://www.ledlightsworld.co.uk/led-fluorescent-tubes-t5-led-tube-lights-c-51_59.html


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi andyandsue

I'm not quite clear on what you intend to do here. :? 

If you want to buy a LED 2D bulb to use in your existing 2D fitting then firstly all 2D bulbs (tubes) are 240v, not 12v. The 12v 2D fittings that you can buy contain a small inverter so that they still use the normal 240v bulb, usually the 4 pin version.

These bulbs are available as LED units but are prohibitively expensive and the power saving is minimal so I'd say forget that option.

On the other hand, if you mean should you replace your existing 2D fitting with an LED fitting then that would be much easier - but still marginal interms of energy saving. 2D bulbs are relatively efficient in terms of light output per watt and I reckon you'd need 10w of LED power to equal a 14w 2D flourescent tube so my advice would be to leave the 2D fitting as it is and maybe fit an additional LED fitting with maybe a 4w bulb for use when you don't need the full light output of the 2d light.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
I have replaced all of my 2d fittings with LEDs

take the fitting down, on the bench remove all the fitting guts after the switch.

silicone one of these to the top of the fitting, solder or choc block the wires. refit

Here

take care with light type ie warm or cool light

lamp performs like it did only now it's 1w!

Neill


----------

